# Seatools for Windows won't install on my PC



## YELLOW 244 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been having problems with a crashed Hyperion Button Triggered USB mass storage device. PIP 22 suggested that I try checking for possible failure using Seatools For Windows. I downloaded this using a Link in his post but when I tried to install it on my PC using windows XP Pro I got a message saying "Msi launch conditions failed. Installation aborted."
Any suggestions please?
YELLOW 244


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

There are two Microsoft software packages missing from your PC which you need to install as listed in the System Requirements notes on the Seagate SeaTools download page. They are as follows:

1. Microsoft C++ redistributable 2005: Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86)

2. Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0: Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86)

After installing both the above you should be able to install Seagate SeaTools.


----------



## YELLOW 244 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanx PIP22. I downloaded and installed both missing software packages and have successfully installed Seagate Seatools. Seagate identified my external USB HDD as a Samsung HD300LJ and when I ran a short generic test it passed but failed when nearly finished a Long Generic test. Being Samsung and not a Seagate or Maxtor there is no way I can ask for it to berepaired and so regrettably I have pronounced it dead and will look to purchasing a replacement. Your help is much appreciated.
Yellow 244


----------

